# Anyone tried l tryptophan ?



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

I like to know experiences with L tryptophan, did it effect your SA?


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm taking 5-hydroxytryptophan (5htp) currently. Ive been coming off my SSRI and am at the very minimum dose. A lot of my anxiety symptoms are coming back and its a bit harder to focus and resolve these issues than 1-2 months ago. However I'm making progress.

One drawback to coming off my SSRI is I am feeling a little drained mentally. I feel tired, irritable, almost depressed almost as if I am still adjusting (hopefully). Anyway, I take very small doses of each, SSRI and 5htp, as to not have strong reactions from these 2 drugs. Bla bla bla, anyway 5htp to me has actually done a great job of lifting my spirits, enhancing my mood. Im still only in my first week of taking it. I stopped for a day because I figured I would saave them until my next SSRI dosage reduction. But today I was feeling pretty low still, so I took 50mg of 5htp and I actually feel pretty great now. The sluggishness has worn off.


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

The only prob is im kinda sensitive nervously and some things tend to make me sweat, and the 5htp has been a little bit. But I would not doubt if its just a cognitive reaction to trying something new.

I'll keep you posted


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

I have bad experiences with 5htp, it gives me heart palpitations, after just 2 times of use.(recommend dose). I also found out on the internet that 5htp is dangerous for heart valves.


----------

